# Solved: Otek 35mm Film Scanner



## ljc452

I purchased the Otek 35mm Film Scanner Model No. FS35I from Deals Direct and cannot install properly. I rang Deals Direct and they gave me the number to ring Ozical Technology but I couldn't understand her. She sent me an email but I still can't make it work. I am fairly new at this so if anyone can help, I would really appreciate it. I am running Windows Vista Home Edition. It installs the CD ok but then comes up with "Cannot find camera. FilmScan MFC application has stopped working. A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."


----------



## etaf

when you plug it into the USB what happens ?


----------



## ljc452

Red light comes on and stays on.


----------



## etaf

does windows come up and say - new hardware detected ?

withit plugged in 
if you go to device manager - is it listed there at all


----------



## wimbush75

HI ive just bought the same thing. Having the same prob says cannot find camera, red light is on but cant seem to do anything


----------



## GDKIWI

Hi, I have the same problem. Very frustrating. Has anyone found a solution yet? I'm running Windows XP. I would prefer not to have to return the goods.


----------



## etaf

so thats 3 of you all with a brand new scanner and all with the same problem 
sounds like a product issue to me 
not working on vista or XP 

do you have a website listed - i cant find one - there maybe a support forum / driver download, where you can get a new version of software


----------



## annie_bell

I also bought this product and am having the same problems. I dowloaded the new driver and windows picks it up, now when i plug the scanner in a message says camera not connected. This is very frustrating!! It cost me over $140!! Any help?????


----------



## GDKIWI

I contacted www.ozicaltec.com‏ with regards to this problem. They replied with 
May you try to remove the previous driver and try to install the update 
driver version from the website:
www.eu3c.com/sup.html

I downloaded the file but I haven't been able to open it as it is in .rar format. I have sent another email asking if they can send it in winzip form but haven't had a reply yet.

Regards


----------



## etaf

this program 
izarc
http://www.izarc.org/download.html
will open rar files 
its also free to use


----------



## 01sam01

I also purchased one of these from Deals Direct and was given the same number to call. I am awaiting an email response.

I have tried the link posted by GDKIWI (I'm running XP) but didn't have any luck. Whether I use this link or the CD provided I get the message "The class installer has denied the request to install or upgrade this device."

I think I'm about ready to send the product back!


----------



## Bella0708

Hi I have exactly the same problem, is the EU3C the same as the FS35 I film scanner? I have the FS35 I film scanner, this is very frustrating!


----------



## 01sam01

Hi

I think it is the same, just a different name. I have decided to send mine back. It seems there are a lot of people with this product experiencing trouble.

I noticed on another site that some people actually got it to work once or twice and then it didn't work the next time.


----------



## mumma74

I too have the same prob. I dont have time to mess around with complicated installation of software. They make out that its really easy to use, and u almost need to be a rocket scientist to be able to work the software of the device. If anyone has found a solution, could you please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Bella0708

Thanks for replying, I don't know what to do, it is very annoying as I was so looking forward to using this and as mumma74 said, they make out like it is really easy to use, maybe it is, if it can be installed first!!! How do you go about returning it, I bought my on dealsdirect.


----------



## mumma74

I am waiting on a response from Deals Direct as thats where i brought mine too. I will let you know what they have to say. I have requested a solution to the problem, with them, and if they cant give me one, i am sending it back. It shouldnt be this difficult. I have noticed on their reviews about the product, that they only have positive ones posted. No negative. Im sure that there would be too many to put up. Will get back to you on that Bella0708.


----------



## 01sam01

I also brought mine from Deals Direct. I have requested a return and they have declined. I am now waiting for their response to my second attempt!!!

I think we should all give this product a bad review on the Deals Direct Website,


----------



## JJAFG

Hi all, I found this forum when I too had the same problem. I rang them and they were not very helpful. I have finally got the thing working after some frustrating hours. I hate to say that it was not easy. I am running XP Pro.

I also did a regedit and changed the enum value. Note, make sure you do a backup and are a reasonable user before doing this, or get somebody to help you (start, run, regedit, local_machine, system, controlSet001 right click on permissions and change permissions for everyone so that it's ticked.

I then clicked on enum and then USB. Beware when doing this, if you disable your mouse, it will make life interesting. There are lots of Vid_ and a whole lot of numbers. Click on the + sign next to them, then click on the first value. It will tell you things like "mass storage etc". Keep doing this to all of them until you find the 35mm scanner and then delete this and only this one. Make sure there aren't more than one. Save and Reboot.

Uninstall the old software.

Downloaded the updated driver from http://www.eu3c.com/sup.html. Note that you probable have a 32 bit computer, don't download the 64 bit unless you are sure about it. Extract (you will need a .rar extracter) and remember which directory it's in. Go to \\35mm Film Scanner x86 (the directory you extracted to) and run setup.

Make sure the scanner is NOT plugged in. Reinstall the new version and reboot. If it installs ok, then plug the scanner in. It will then go through the palaver of finding software. When it asks you to search for drivers, use this directory "\\35mm Film Scanner x86\Windows\FilmScan".

If all is ok, then click or run "Launch Film Scan".

Once I did this, I got the blue screen of death. Scary eh? Anyway, I then updated my display driver to the latest version from Intel (only do this if you have Intel) and installed it.

Success!

It was a pain and I think that the support is appalling. If I had not been a reasonably experience IT person, I would never have succeeded. I have to say that it works very well NOW. I would not recommend this for inexperienced users though. I am happy to help if I can, just post a reply.


----------



## mumma74

OMG JJAFG! you lost me in the first sentence. I am running Vista and am wondering if i would have to do the same as you. I would def need to get a comput wiz to help with this one. I know a little about computers but not that much. Im so glad you found a solution to this problem, but why should we have to get into the nitty gritty of our computer in order for it to work. 
Installation is MEANT to be easy. I got a reply back from DD with a phone number, however when i have tried to call it, there is no answer. Just great!!!!
I will endeavour to find an IT person, and see if they can be of any help. Wish me luck.


----------



## willykj

I also purchased one of these from DealsDirect. I run XP & it worked good the first time used.No problems - just followed the instructions.


----------



## webbj

Hi willykj, 

How have you found the quality/use of this unit.

It is very cheap, and DealsDirect are currently offering it for $149 with free shipping until 5/1/09. I was trying to find some reviews of the product, but am struggling to find anything (noteably no reviews on the dealsdirect site).

Can you post a brief review of your experience with the unit if you are able, here or on the DD site.

Cheers, 
-webbj


----------



## phinnie

Okay folks - 57 year old granny here

To make this unit work - after 3 hours ....

If you are using Vista

Make sure User Account Control is OFF

Restart Computer

Uninstall, and instal again making sure you instal the correct option. Mine was 32 bit (I have no idea what this means exactly )

Reinstall using disk

After installation is complete plug in unit

If you still do not get a message about new hardware being detected, try plugging into another USB port

Hey presto it works

<<<<<< exits stage right feeling mighty pleased with herself : )


----------



## phinnie

Oh yes, and once you get over the teething problems = it works well

Sort of like children

hang on does that mean it could become a delinquent later in life?


----------



## Erko30

I brought this from delasdirect to, for my mother for christmas, it installs ok but when you go to acquire from device the computer blacks out, when i try it on my home PC it all installs but when you puch the button or acquire from advice in the programme nothing happens
Have installed on my work pc and it worked first time fine , all running XP with service packs installed.

Complained to Dealsdirect who have a 30 day returns policy if it dosn't work and i was also refered to the supplier who have not returned nay calls or emails.

Unsure if the above problems are what other people are experiencing.

This is my second purchase from deals direct the first had similar problems and died after 3 months.

The one i ordered was the FS500 $99 can i use the same driver


----------



## Lileth

I got on to Deals Direct, was given a phone number of Ozical 02 95870186. Rang and told of my troubles. Received an email response. Basically, for XP check your Computer properties in general info to find out if you have 32 or 64 bits. (if no details then it is 32) Remove from your computer anything you have already loaded and start again. Load ONLY the software for 32 OR 64 which ever your computer requires. if it still comes up not finding the hardware, go to device manager, imaging devices, 35m scanner, right click and update scanner from the disc.
Re-connect the hardware, and thankfully it all then appeared for me and WORKED!!!!! failing that a new driver can be downloaded from http:/www.eu3c.com/sup.html 
Vista users, please ring Ozical, and they will email details for you. XP users if this does not make sense, also ring that number. it is then all visually given step by step.
Best wishes, and happy scanning to all!


----------



## GDKIWI

Hi 

Back again but this time good news. Had this reply from Deals Direct:

"Thanks for your email, I am sorry to learn of the problems with this item. Our supplier Ozical provides full warranty support for their items. For all troubleshooting and warranty enquiries please call


----------



## wimbush75

I contacted Deals Direct which dont have phones only online or email contact which is stupid. They said return product and they will send me another one, hopefully the next one will work, i noticed on there site they dont seem to be selling the $99 one anymore, that maybe a clue that they are all faulty.


----------



## wimbush75

HI, would of been good to see your message before i sent mine back to Deals direct so i could of tried what you said, but seems alot of hard work, should be easier than that to intall like the set up said, when i get my replacement i hope it works other wise ill have to try they way you said


----------



## GDKIWI

Hi GDKIWI again. Sorry half my reply has disappeared from my message. I agree with Lileth. I reinstalled as 32 bit programme as instructed by Nicole from Ozical. Contact [email protected] if you have any problems.


----------



## Rylana

Hi JJAFG, I have managed to fixed the driver problem but I have the 'Blue Screen of Death' appear everytime I click 'Launch Film scanner' as you did and I'm not sure how to fix it - help please!


----------



## JJAFG

Hi Rylana, not sure if you have Vista or XP, but what you have to do is update your display driver. This varies from computer to computer.

You can either go through control panel, or do this.

Right click on desktop. Click on Properties, click the settings tab. This will tell you what display adapter you have. Once you have this, go to the company. With me it was Intel G33/G31 Express Chipset. I went on Intel's site and found the latest driver. Intel have a groovy page that tests your driver and gives you the latest one. Then all was well.

Good luck. I still think it's crap that a scanner requires the latest latest driver though.


----------



## Rylana

Thanks JJAFG! Driver updated and all is well.......FINALLY
Cheers


----------



## DebC

I bought one too and contacted them and they were really helpful.
Here is what they wrote:

The email:
Dear Customer, Please refer following steps for the device. New Driver can be download from http://www.eu3c.com/sup.htmlhttp://www.eu3c.com/sup.html 1 . Check the computer system to make sure it is 32 bit or 64 bit.Windows XPSteps to check computer system is: right click "MY COMPUTER" - PROPERTY -"GENERAL INFO. " ( on this window, infor. should listed as MICROSOFT WINDOWNS XT,VERSION #, SERVICE PACK etc. please go through this window to find out if the PC is 32 or64. If you cannot find any info. related to this, that means your PC is 32 bit. Then thedriver you need to choose is "installation x 86 / 32 bit" Windows VistaSteps: START -CONTROL PANEL - SYSTEM & MAINTENANCE - SYSTEM - SYSTEM TYPE: this willtell you the pC is 32 bit or 64 bit 2. Close UAC for windows VISTA ( Please refer attachment "USE IN VISTA" fordetails,( if your PC is windows xp, please ingore this step )3. Instal hardware driver manually ( Please refer attached "Install tips" fordetails 4. Also attached Q&A for your reference.Regards ! 
File one (of four)
*Film Scanner 35-I Software Installation Q&A​1. Came up the error message Cannot Install This Hardware​*​​​​.​
*Issue description​*After finished the driver installed and the film scanner is plugged in, then choose the install the software automatically .it will came up the message ​​​​*Cannot Install This Hardware* on the screen.​
*Reason:​*This issue is cause by installing the incorrect driver edition.​*Solution:​*Please check your pc install Windows OS by 32bit or 64bit? In case you install wrong version driver. Please completely uninstall the existing driver from your system. Then reinstall
proper driver version again.​​​​​*Film Scanner 35-I Software Installation Q&A*​*
2. Came up the error message Can not find camera. Please connect your manufacturer!! in
WinXP system
Issue description​*After finished the driver installed, Double click on Launch Filmscan.exe icon on PC desktop but the device didnt respond to the commands and came up the error message Can not find camera. Please connect your manufacturer!!.​*Reason:​*1. Open launch FilmScan.exe icon from desktop without Film Scanner Device connection.
2. Poor USB cable connection.​*Solution:​*1. Check USB cable if it well connect to the PC and device.
2. Verify the device availability by following step:
a) Click the right button of mouse from the My computer option properties​b). Select Hardware -​​​​ Device Manager
b) Open the Imaging devices from Device Manager, if it display like this
It means the device install successfully.​
If it display like this:
It means that the device install unsuccessfully. Then you have to uninstall and re-install the driver.​*3. Come up the error box state General failure in transfer bad info header info. Bad value error.
Issue description​*After install the driver successfully, and run the launch filmscan.exe, it comes up the box notice
General failure in transfer bad info header info. Bad value error..​*Reason:​*Plug device into USB1.1 port​*Solution​*Film Scanner 35-I only support USB 2.0, therefore please verify if there any USB2.0 available​*4. Come up the error message state Acquire source failed  Restart DSM  in WinXP or Vista system
Issue description​*The driver is installed successfully and the computer recognized the Film Scanner. It seems everything
is ok. But when you run the Launch Filmscan.exe, It came up the message Acquire source failed 
Restart DSM.​*Reason:​*Your computer may install more than one TWAIN device. Thus, when you run Film Scanner Program,
it may select to the default device which set by your system. Acquire the another source instead of
35mm film scanner 1.0(32-32).​*Solution:​*1. Point to the 35mm Film Scanner button at the status bar (normally in bottom side), Click right
button of mouse, select Maximize.​2. Then it will appear a window ,click the File and select the select source.
3. Select the 35mm film scanner 1.0(32-32).
4. The default TWAIN source had been change to Film Scanner, it will keep until you change next time.​*5.the issue about the privilege to install software in WinXP system
Issue description​*You may trouble while install the software from guest account or limited account. When you run the setup.exe it will comes up dialog box like this:
If run the program as a special account, it comes up an error:​*Reason:
Authorization in limited.
Solution​*When the frame comes up, Select the run the program as the following user input the administrator
id and password. Like this:​And then you will finish the software install successfully.
 
File two (of four)
 *FS  I Driver Installation *

These suggestions maybe help you to solve the problem which you have met.

1. Please check your computer system is 32bit or 64bit. Then, you should choose the right edition driver to install which from the CD disk. And you should uninstall the exist driver first.

2. If you install the right edition driver but this issue still exists, please check your computer device manager.
Verify the device availability by following step:
a) Click the right button of mouse from the My computer option properties
 b). Select Hardware -à Device Manager 

Open the Imaging devices from Device Manager.

①if it display like this (with a yellow question mark on imaging devices  35mm film scanner)

It means your machine is ok, but you have some mistake when you install the driver. So you can also do by this way.

b) Click the right button of mouse from the ov550 USB 2.0 Camera option update Driver

Then select no. not this time and press the next button

And then select  install from alist or specific location(Advanced) and click next to continue.

Find the position of the folder named FilmScan from the CD driver disk. And click ok to continue
Driver  35mm film scanner x 86  windows - filmscan

At last you will install successfully.

②if it display like this : (no scanning device on list)
It means something wrong with your USB cable. And the computer can not find this new hardware. Please exchange this USB cable. 

The third file has Vista instructions which I noticed someone else posted.

The fourth file is to remove the drivers.
​​​​​
*FS  I Remove Driver​Step One​*Start  All program  32mm Film Scanner  Un-install driver​*Step Two​*Start- Control Panel  Add & Delete Program  delete 35mm film scanner​*Step Three​*1. Click​​​​*START * *RUN * *REGEDIT * *ok*​*
*2. Select​​​​*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE * *SOFTWARE * *MICROSOFT *​
*WINDOWS​*​​​​*CURRENTVERSION*, then change DevicePath entry by
removing %SystemRoot%\OVT\OVTScan; %SystemRoot%\FilmScan. That is
only %SystemRoot%\inf left.
3. CLOSE regedit​
*Step Four​*1. Open file explorer then find c:\windows
2. Delete the following folders:
\ovt
\ovtcam
\filmscan
\filmscancam
\twain_32\filmscan
\twain_32\filmscan
3.Delete all files with names starting with OEM, e.g. OEM0.inf OEM0.pnf,​OEM1.inf OEM1.pnf, etc. (The file names may vary across different PCs.)


Good luck, I hope this helps, it got ours working.


----------



## Bella0708

Hello everyone! Well after abit of perserviring it worked! I followed Phinnie's instructions, as it is very easy to understand and follow and bingo, it started!!!! Instead of using the 64 bit I used the 32 bit and also plugged it into another USB port! Also my computer is running Windows XP. Phinnie thank-you!


----------



## scottzozy

I too have one of these scanners and also got the same problems,
I have have tried a few of the suggestions listed here and low and behold finally got the damn thing to go BUT, and there is always a BUT 
now I get another error it now says the scanner exceeds the band width and shuts down the program,anyone else come up against this yet!

I have also been in touch with the techies at eu3c they where a bit heplfull but the last email I sent they never replied so it may be to difficult for them .


----------



## scottzozy

just got a email from dealsdirect this is part of what you need to run this scanner

*Step One: Make sure customer's PC meet the following system requirements.*


Required OS: Win XP SP2 and Vista 32/64 not compatible with MAC OS or any other operating system . 
Minimus Memory ( RAM ) : 512 MB of RAM or higher (recommended) 
Minimum free hard drive space :256 MB of available hard disk space or higher (recommended) 
minimum processor type : Pentium 4 or same level's processor 
Minimum processor speed : 1.7 GHz or higher 
required computer ports : USB 2.0 
required disk drive ( CD OR DVD ) : CD 
Required disk driver speed: 8X or higher 

funny how it does not mention any of these details on the box or on the dealsdirect website.
no wonder there are some many problems with this thing.

I did tell them what I thought of this piece crap.
no help in solving the issue I now have with the scanner.


----------



## ljc452

I emailed deals direct about a refund and they said they will charge me $35.00 if they find the scanner is working after I return it. I think thats a bit rich!


----------



## scottzozy

after many weeks of trying to get this stupid thing to work ,and reinstalling dozens of times with no glory last night I tried again ,the program was already uninstalled so I decided to check windows explorer and I found a filmscan folder so deleated it,then found another and did the same,I also removed the downloaded driver files and then reinstalled the program and low and behold it worked.:up:

now I will have to see if it has been worth all the agro


----------



## ljc452

Red light comes on scanner and when I put negative in and press copy, nothing happens


----------



## willykj

I had put up an earlier post that I purchased the $99 one & it worked 1st time. I use PC's a lot & I found that it is very important to follow the instructions closely. It is vital you only load the correct driver. I did not use the updated one - just the one on the CD.

Anyway I was asked how I found the unit & its operation. I have been away for a couple of weeks so only got to really use the scanner the past week.
I had previously used a HP Scanner with a slide adapter. Had done about 25% of my slides but was not happy with the result so was very interested with this type of scanner.

Have now used it for a few days & converted around 400 slides & I am very happy with the result. Picture is far better than the HP scanner. Found it easy to use - worked out that I needed to wait a little while once the slide was in the machine - for the light to adjust to the slide. Once I worked that out it worked great.

Am happy with the $99 purchase so far - not saying how long the scanner will last. If I can get all my slides converted it will be worth it.
Regards, Willy


----------



## willykj

ljc - I assume that after you connect scanner & the red light comes on that you have then started the "Lauch FilmScan" software & have the on screen windows showing. If you have after you press the button does the picture show in the Snap shot window & then show in the bottom filmstrip, Willy


----------



## scottzozy

I have the same scanner and after quite some time of trial and error I have got it to work,I run Xp Pro.
first you have to uninstall the program,disconnect the scanner .
once the program has uninstalled.
Go to windows explorer
go down all the folders/files and remove all trace of filmscan or oktek from the system there will probably be several,remove all of them
plus any drivers that have been downloaded .
shut down restart.
reinstall from cd select only the 32 bit
and install as normal.
do not connect scanner yet
restart

then connect scanner
open program and it should now work

this is how I got it to work it is quite a good scanner for the cost.


----------



## ljc452

Yah, finally it works!!!


----------



## frankiebee

Thanks DebC, I followed your detailed info and finally got the thing to work.
Can't say I'm over excited with the results of scanning my slides but I guess you just get what you pay for.


----------



## JonnyF

If anyone wants Dealsdirect phone numbers, they are for sale on ebay but only for 3 days. I bought one for $1 and got hold of mike in the returns dept. Was he surprised.


----------



## wimbush75

I got the scanner from deals direct and was never given any help in trying to load it, they told me to send it back and they will send me a new one as i must of had a faulty one, i sent it back on the 5 jan 2009, but it has seemed to have vanished they still havent received it, they are blaming aust post for it getting lost, but i keep hounding them and they finally sent me a cheque for $99.95. i will now go get a known brand name scanner from a shop so if i have prob ill be able to get it sorted straight away, will not buy from them again after this. i believe you shouldnt have to go through all that set up stuff your all having to do, should load the disk and i should go straight away. the thing that annoyed me the most as they dont have a phone contact, and theyd never get back to you and some on the online chat would stop the chat when things got too hard! Hope no one else has the troubles we all seem to of had!

SEEYA


----------



## Jandowae

Thank you Lileth. After hours of frustration I followed the advice you posted and the scanner works like a dream on my XP. It was so easy after I found the imaging devices in the device manager.


----------



## glory7

Bella0708 said:


> Thanks for replying, I don't know what to do, it is very annoying as I was so looking forward to using this and as mumma74 said, they make out like it is really easy to use, maybe it is, if it can be installed first!!! How do you go about returning it, I bought my on dealsdirect.


----------



## Jandowae

Hi glory7
I followed the instructions given by lileth (page 2) as follows " Basically, for XP check your Computer properties in general info to find out if you have 32 or 64 bits. (if no details then it is 32) Remove from your computer anything you have already loaded (go to control panel add/remove programs, remove the scanner program, reboot) and start again. Load ONLY the software for 32 OR 64 which ever your computer requires. if it still comes up not finding the hardware, go to device manager,(To open Device Manager, click *Start*, and then click *Control Panel*. Click *Performance and Maintenance*, and then click *System*. On the *Hardware* tab, click *Device Manager)*. maging devices, 35m scanner, right click and update scanner from the disc.
Re-connect the hardware, and thankfully it all then appeared for me and WORKED!!!!! failing that a new driver can be downloaded from http:/www.eu3c.com/sup.html 
Vista users, please ring Ozical, and they will email details for you. XP users if this does not make sense, also ring that number. it is then all visually given step by step.
Best wishes, and happy scanning to all! "
(added by me)
The scanner loaded like a charm and have zero problems since, it works very well even on my slides in bad condition.


----------

